# Lake Tanganyika Cichlids



## Naathir

Hi, i'm new to this forum, I'm from Cape Town in South Africa, i have been reading a few of the threads and was just wondering if anyone keeps lake tanganika cichlids?


----------



## dalfed

I have a tank with Neolamprologus Brichardi, Cyprichromis leptosome, Synodontis multipunctata


----------



## tbub1221

I keep brichardi but that's the only tanganyika fish I own.
Perhaps one day ill own a few frontosa.


----------



## Naathir

@dalfed Cyprichromis leptosome is not easy to come by in South Africa, only recently managed to get my hands on some Zaire and Congo black calvus, still look for gold compressiceps also, have frontosa, julidochromis, caudopuntatus, multies, occelatus gold, Cylindricus, not in the same tank though


----------



## dalfed

Sweet multis are next on my list. The Cyps aren't common here either I think it's because they are so drab when young.


----------



## Naathir

Okay, the multies are cool and very easy to keep, i will soon be putting my multis and gold ocellatus in the same tank, what are the common tangs available your side of the world


----------



## Manafel

I keep calvus, frontosa, and Neolamprologus Multies.. I have also kept Neolamprologus Tretocephalus before.


----------



## coralbandit

When I kept tangs. I had ;T. Dubosi(meanest),L.Lelupi,L.Brichardi,L. Cylindricus,L.Brevis,L.Tetrocephalus,L. Calvus(black and white MY ALL TIME FAVORITE)J.Dickfeldi,J.Marleri,J.Regani.The julidochromis were the most effecient breeders(had hundreds that grew to adults),the brichardi bred maybe more but the fry never lasted(maybe got 5 out 400+) and the lelupi did ok with maybe 50+ fry that grew to adults.I also had mono sebae angels and clown loaches in my 135G with them, of which I still have the clowns today(8-10 years old some are)!I kept the Tangs for like 4-5 years in total before changing tank up.I had naturally hard well water (8.2 pH) back then.All these fish were readily available at my #1 LFS.


----------



## dalfed

INKFIN CALVUS ALTOLAMPROLOGUS CALVUS "INK FIN"
GOLD HEAD COMPRESSICEPS pair ALTOLAMPROLOGUS COMPRESSICEPS "KASANGA"
AULONOCRANUS DEWINDTII
CTENOCHROMIS HOREI
FEATHERFIN 1M 2F CYATHOPHARYNX FOAI "SIBWES
CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA "KAVALA" 
7 STRIPE FRONTOSA CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA "KIGOMA"
2 MALES 2 FEMALES CYPHOTILAPIA GIBBEROSA "KIPILI" 
DREAM CICHLIDS ENANTIOPUS SP. KILESA
GOBIES ERETMODUS CYANOSTICTUS
JULIDOCHROMIS DICKFELDI
LAMPROLOGUS BREVIS 1"
LEPIDIOLAMPROLOGUS SP. MEELI KIPILI
NICE LEPIDIOLAMPROLOGUS NKAMBE 
LOBOCHILOTES LABIATUS 
NEOLAMPROLOGUS BRICHARDI "FULWE ROCKS"
DAFFODILS NEOLAMPROLOGUS PULCHER 2.5-4"
FEATHER FINS OPHTHALMOTILAPIA "CAPE MPIMBWE"
FEATHER FINS OPHTHALMOTILAPIA VENTRALIS "CHITUTA"
RED FIN TEXAS PETROCHROMIS SP. TEXAS "UBWARI"
CUCKOO CATS SYNODONTIS MULTIPUNCTATUS
TROPHEUS DUBOISI "KIGOMA" 
EXTRA FEMALES TROPHEUS MOORII "ISINGA"
RED RAINBOWS TROPHEUS MOORII "KASANGA"
1m 3f TROPHEUS POLLI "BULU POINT"
KAISER TROPHEUS TROPHEUS SP. BLACK "MBOKO
CHIMBA RED TROPHEUS TROPHEUS SP. RED "CHIMBA" 
MOLIRO RED TROPHEUS 5M 9F -HUGE TROPHEUS SP. RED "MOLIRO" 
VARIABILICHROMIS MOORII 2.5-3" 
This is my LFS list as of today he usually has more calvus and frontosa then this.


----------



## Naathir

@manafel i am currently searching for Neolamprologus Tretocephalus, in South africa, you guys have a much bigger variety of tangs available.
@Dalfed dude i would love to get my hands on some gold head compressiceps wish my LFS would keep that kind of stock.
@coralbandit i must agree my favourite is my Black Calvus
From what side of the world are you guys.


----------



## coralbandit

We're all in North America,Manafel and I USA,dalfed is in Canada.
Very cool to have the world "gather together" on one site.
It really seems odd that we have better selection of AFRICAN cichlids than you,GO FIGURE?


----------



## dalfed

Altolamprologus compressiceps are on my radar but my tang tank is my newest so I would like to see some fry survive before I add them.


----------



## Jim Albright

Have any of you guys tried to mix Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika cichlids? I have two 
Julidochromis transcriptus that are doing well but my Duboisi had to be separated. Just wondered cause I would like to add some different unique cichlids to my tank. Just not sure what yet...any suggestions are welcomed...


----------



## Naathir

@coralbandit well the explaination that i have been getting from the LFS are that there is a low demand for Tangs in South Africa, not sure about the rest of africa.
@dalfed just be careful cause calvus and compressiceps are predators and are know to feed on fry hence me having a different tank for Calvus.
@Jim Albright nope never been a lake malawi fan, it does depend on the type of malawi you have, julies are very tough i think calvus and compressiceps with be a good option they grow to approx same sizes just slower tho,think the duboisi could have been a diet issue


----------



## Manafel

Naathir said:


> @Jim Albright nope never been a lake malawi fan, it does depend on the type of malawi you have, julies are very tough i think calvus and compressiceps with be a good option they grow to approx same sizes just slower tho,think the duboisi could have been a diet issue


+1 this ^
Diet is one of the biggest factors in deciding on what tang to mix. any tropheus should really be kept in a species tank and have to be fed a strict diet(they can't handle high levels of protein, they will develop bloat and die)

Jim,
I have seen malwai mixed with tang cichlids before. I haven't really done it myself. Just be sure to know what your getting and how they might react to the other fish. I remember I saw a tank in a nail shop once that had a frontosa and a butt load of peacocks... there was also a flowerhorn inside *J/D* of course they didn't look too terribly healthy/happy, but anything can work, with enough effort.

I wasn't a big fan of the tretocephalus because they were so darn aggressive, con-specific or otherwise


----------



## tbub1221

coralbandit said:


> We're all in North America,Manafel and I USA,dalfed is in Canada.
> Very cool to have the world "gather together" on one site.
> It really seems odd that we have better selection of AFRICAN cichlids than you,GO FIGURE?


It is very cool .


----------



## Jim Albright

I should probably just be happy with what I have right now---everyone seems to be getting along quite well as they grow-up.


----------



## Naathir

I wonder what the cost of transporting would be from you guys to me in south africa?


----------



## Manafel

I think you would have to pay a big cargo Air fee, but might be something worth looking into


----------



## Naathir

any idea gentleman, do you know any air freight companies on your side of the world?


----------



## Jim Albright

I could call ups or fedx and they could probably give me an idea----if you don't mind sending me your address, so they have some sort of destination to get a pretty accurate
price..


----------



## dalfed

Here in Canada I have to get a distributors licence in order to ship or receive livestock just not worth it way too much money.


----------



## ratbones86

I keep white calvus with paracyps and i also have a brichardi tank.


----------



## Naathir

White calvus are nice, they on my wish list also, had breeding pair of bricardis, and pulcher, they breed so much they make rabbits shy*r2


----------



## Manafel

I actually found my next tang that I want to get... Cyathopharynx Foai... such a pretty fish, but I will make sure to have at least a 125 for a group of them


----------



## Naathir

yep they are on my wish list also, currently chatting to a breeder, hoping to get some within the next few months


----------



## Ghaalib

Naathir said:


> Hi, i'm new to this forum, I'm from Cape Town in South Africa, i have been reading a few of the threads and was just wondering if anyone keeps lake tanganika cichlids?


salaam i keep lake tanganika cichlids


----------

